# Treating congested udder



## rinksgi (Mar 29, 2013)

Lilly's udder is pretty hard and I think it mat be congested. Her kids are 3 days old and they seem to be doing o.k., but I am a little concerned. One side is bigger and harder than the other. I did milk it on day one and day two and got 3 cups and 4 cups. Today, I am not getting much milk. I have massaged her udders and they are a little softer on the bottom part, but hard up high. I have read that vitamin C is good and a Dex shot. What is a dex shot and should I give her one. What else should i do? So far she seems fine and the babies don't act overly hungry, but I am prepared with milk from my other doe if I need to step in.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 30, 2013)

I know nothing about dex shots.  You'll have to talk to a vet on that.

I have does who had congested udders.  The most important thing I found is to massage that udder.  I mean MASSAGE.   Get your fingers in there and really work it.  Use an udder cream and massage several times a day, using your fingers to break up the lumps and get that milk flowing.  The congested udder is super painful for them, so massaging the bag and getting the milk flowing is important.  

Milk her several times a day.  You may have to bottle feed the kids for a time.

Good luck!


----------



## rinksgi (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks, that's kind of what i read and have been doing. Her udder seemed softer today. I milked some milk and tried to feed her kids. they did not act hungry, so I am taking that as a sign that they are at least getting enough to fill their bellies. I massaged her with a hot rag and put udder cream on her. I tried to give her Vitamin C,but she would not eat them. Hopefully I will see even more improvement tomorrow.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 31, 2013)

Good to hear!  How is she doing now?


----------



## rinksgi (Apr 2, 2013)

She is much better. Her udder is not as tight and her kids seem full


----------

